# September VAHC meeting



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The regular meeting of the VAHC has been changed for September.

Here is the announcement from the VAHC webmaster :

We have arranged for a very special speaker to present at the September meeting: Tom Barr. Many of you will know of Tom as a leading authority on planted tanks. For more about Tom, check out his website: Aquarium Plants - Barr Report - Subscribe to the Barr Report

To accommodate Tom's schedule, we've had to reschedule the September meeting to Monday September 13th. Please note - we will not be having a meeting on Wednesday September 1st.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool. That's awesome. I'm going to try my best to be there. That would be my first VAHC meeting too.


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I'll try and bring some of this plant, not sure if they will let me smuggle it in










Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha...awesome Tom. Thanks for remembering.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice and healthy looking plant you got there, iam just amazed by the large group of cardinals swiming around. Just how many are in there ? So howdoes it go down sort of speak you want to join in ? Can i buy a membership somewhere online or there to attend these meetings.Thanks for the help.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

probably can double the membership from this event alone


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!!! Won't be missing this meeting.

Luke78 Just show up with 25 bucks and sign a form and you're a member for the year


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have post the time on BCA Calendar really early today


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Freaking awesome         !


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Freaking awesome         !


Agreed, it will be great!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> I'll try and bring some of this plant, not sure if they will let me smuggle it in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw Tom, that plant looks really nice


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

second that...lol



CRS Fan said:


> Freaking awesome         !


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

where will it be held?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

in Vancouver Aquarium. You don't want to miss this.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update: now on my Outlook calendar and I'll invite my Seattle friends to come up for the date.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Tom is speaking in Seattle before coming up here.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

What time will the meeting start on Sept 13? TIA


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

7:15pm.......


----------

